# SWAT Medic!!...Please Help



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 20, 2009)

Can Somebody please give me a detailed explanation on how i can go about becoming a SWAT medic. I can find information online for some reason. Im specifically interested in working for the NYPD ESU. They have a Medical Tactical Team. ESU is like the SWAT of NYC. Here in NYC we dont have "SWAT", we call them ESU. Please help. Anyone. Is Being a tactical medic a good idea? does anyone know the pay range for them in the states?


----------



## marineman (Jan 20, 2009)

It depends and varies depending on department. Some not so busy swat teams will hire on medics from elsewhere and give them minimal tactical training while some of the more busy teams will have a full time medic on staff. From there it varies again but the one that's a full time member of the swat team some places will want you to be at least a cop if not swat first, then they'll train you to be a medic and some will hire you specifically as a medic and again train you on the tactical aspect of your job. Call them and ask their requirements.


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah that does make sense. Im hoping for a full time position.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 20, 2009)

XxBigBrotherxX said:


> Can Somebody please give me a detailed explanation on how i can go about becoming a SWAT medic. I can find information online for some reason. Im specifically interested in working for the NYPD ESU. They have a Medical Tactical Team. ESU is like the SWAT of NYC. Here in NYC we dont have "SWAT", we call them ESU. Please help. Anyone. Is Being a tactical medic a good idea? does anyone know the pay range for them in the states?



If you want to get on ESU join NYPD right now and be prepared to work your butt off for many, many years. ESU is an elite group of police officers. Yes, they do rescue and a variety of tasks not necessarily considered LE, but they are cops and spend many years as regular NYPD cops before even thinking about ESU.


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 20, 2009)

*Edit**



XxBigBrotherxX said:


> Can Somebody please give me a detailed explanation on how i can go about becoming a SWAT medic. I can't find information online for some reason. Im specifically interested in working for the NYPD ESU. They have a Medical Tactical Team. ESU is like the SWAT of NYC. Here in NYC we dont have "SWAT", we call them ESU. Please help. Anyone. Is Being a tactical medic a good idea? does anyone know the pay range for them in the states?



EDIT* in RED


----------



## medic452 (Jan 21, 2009)

*SWAT Medic (Tatical EMT)*

This is one of the training sites and they offer the most classes.
http://www.emtt.org

SWAT medic is basically a Tatical EMT


----------



## boingo (Jan 21, 2009)

You need to become a NYPD officer.  There are no non-police medics with NYPD.


----------

